# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Forum slow and/or unresponsive

## NBVC

The forum is very slow today for me.. and I am sometimes receiving error:





> header('HTTP/1.1 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Status: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Retry-After: 17200'); // in seconds print "TEST123";

----------


## Kyle123

Yeah I've been getting that too.

----------


## john55

yeap...on my side too

----------


## Andy Pope

I would guess the techies are a tinkering ....

----------


## arlu1201

It tends to happen when the load on the server is high.  But let me get this sent over to the tech team for a check.

----------


## Kevin UK

Every day I experience the same thing, slow and the same message as NBVC!

----------


## Paul

Maybe Europe just has really bad internet connectivity.   :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

ehem!  I am not in Europe...  :EEK!:

----------


## Mordred

Maybe your igloo's connection is poor NBVC!  Sometimes my igloo's connection gets really cold. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Kevin UK

It's like going back to the old days and having a 56k modem all over again!!

I read a thread, when I finish I clicked the linked at the top of the page to go back to the thread page and it takes ages, this morning it took approximately 3 minutes at one  to respond!!! 
I don't experience this anywhere else.  :Confused:

----------


## jaslake

I've been getting this message for the last 12 hours...it finally cleared up about 7:00PM EST



> header('HTTP/1.1 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Status: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Retry-After: 17200'); // in seconds print "TEST123";

----------


## Cutter

Me, too.  I was able to get access intermittently during the day and whatever I was able to do on those occasions was gone this evening.  Everything had to be done again.

----------


## royUK

Database errors yesterday.

----------


## john55

all day long, and the day before, some posts are doubled...

----------


## arlu1201

There were some issues with the server whole of Sunday.  It got fixed just this morning at 5 am IST (12.30 midnite UK Time).

----------


## Kevin UK

And some posts have vanished!

And it still seems to be hanging!





> all day long, and the day before, some posts are doubled...

----------


## jason.b75

> Maybe Europe just has really bad internet connectivity.



I only find these problems with 2 sites, both are vBulletin based excel forums, maybe they share the same server space  :EEK!: 





> some posts have vanished!



I guess the techies have rolled back to a pre-error point, a quick glance at the timestamps in general questions suggests that anything submitted after 09:15 (BST) has been lost.

----------


## Pete_UK

It's very slow again for me at the moment, though it was better earlier today.

Also, I responded to this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-selected.html

at 6:30pm my time. It has not moved in the New Posts list (now some 20 minutes later), nor does my (second) contribution show up in the User CP list, although another thread that I responded to after this one, i.e. this:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ion-today.html

has moved in the New Posts list and does show in my User CP list.

Can these niggling errors please be fixed ??

Pete

----------


## NBVC

Yes it is become a real pain in the rear today!

----------


## arlu1201

There was a major server issue on sunday hence the outage.  It was much better during the day Monday but i guess the server is creating issues again.  The tech team is constantly working on it, day and night to get it up to speed.

----------


## Kevin UK

Must be some more issues, as the forum is starting to hang again.

Is someone tinkering under the bonnet again!

----------


## arlu1201

The forum was slightly slow during the time that you faced it as well.  Now i guess its fine.

----------


## NBVC

A very slow day today.....

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah, JB noticed it too.  Possibly the load on the server was high.

----------

